# Bobcat s185 glowplugs?



## Cherryhill_cons (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey everyone im new here. Anyways i have a 2004 s185 with 1100 hours . I went out to start it today with the cold weather(-16celcius) and when i turned the key forward to initiate the glow plugs, it started the countdown from 30, to 29 then stoped. Repeated the process 4 times with a few minutes in between each time and still the same deal. Now this machine is out of commision. Has anyone else experienced similar problems as this? Thanks in advance.
Sean Brinston

Cherryhill Construction


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 25, 2007)

Are the glow plugs still working even though the counter has stopped? Or does it all shut off? 

You can test the glow plug terminal with a test light to see.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Cherryhill_cons said:


> ....with the cold weather(-16celcius) and.....Repeated the process 4 times..... Now this machine is out of commision.
> 
> Cherryhill Construction


Well first off, Welcome to the site.

I am not real familiar with this model machine. Are you saying that it will not crank till the glow plug timer finishes it's count down, and it does not complete the count down cycle?

-16 Celsius is about 3 degrees Fahrenheit, I have started equipment in those kind of temps before. If the glow plugs or timer are malfunctioning and the engine will crank at any sort of good pace, I would make sure the glow plugs are cold, get a can of starting fluid, blast some into the intake and let 'er rip.

As long as you don't give the glow plugs the chance to start heating up you will not have a problem.

But do not repeat DO NOT add starting fluid and allow the glow plugs a chance to heat up, it could be trouble.

It could simply be that the battery does not have sufficient voltage to complete the glow plug cycle, and crank the engine have you checked the battery?


----------



## Cherryhill_cons (Mar 6, 2007)

First off thank you for the help.

The glowplug timer comes on starting at thrity seconds and once it reaches 29 seconds i get the two beeps and the countdown stops and I am left with the hour meter on the screen. The engine truns over no problem just doesnt start.

Thanks 
Sean Brinston


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I would give it a shot of the starting fluid.

It could be a problem with a relay or the timer for the glow plugs or a semi loose connector.

Once you get it going and the temps come up you may never have anymore trouble out of it. Or it may plague you forever, but funny things can happen when it's cold out.


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 25, 2007)

You better be sure the glow plugs do not come on at all if your going to use starting fluid. It's very easy to blow a head gasket if they come on.


----------



## Cherryhill_cons (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I figure it must just be the cold beacause it also was giving me a code 15-3( traction lock overide, pull sensor?) and i couldnt operate the machine . Temperature was around 40 f yesterday and no problems at all. Thanks

Sean Brinston


----------

